# Yet ANOTHER person trying to buy the right snowblower



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m in Minnesota, about an hour from Minneapolis. We have a 2 ½ car wide, 70 (or so) foot, flat, concrete driveway onto a side street. The plows throw mounds of snow at the bottom of the drive all winter so I need to get through those. 15 years ago we started with a single stage Toro, and by 10 years ago we realized that was NOT going to work. We bought an MTD Gold 2-stage, 24 inch unit, and it worked reasonably well. Not great, but not horrible. As we aged, it got more unpleasant trying to maneuver the MTD and for a while we had a snow removal service. Results were poor and since last year all the snow removal companies have stopped doing residential here. They only want to do commercial.

So, we need a 24” (that’s ALL the room we have available for storage) 2-stage, electric start, easy-to-use snowblower with “power steering”. The power steering has to actually WORK and make it possible for an average sized, senior woman (me) to use the snow blower, which I can‘t with the current one. It’s fine blowing, but turning it around at the end is almost impossible. I’d have to be the Rock, I think.

I’ve looked at snowblowers and some, like Toro say they have triggerless steering. I’ve never had ANY snow blower with steering, so I don’t know what to expect, but I need something that will turn the thing around when I need to. I’ve read some topics in here and some people claim the automatic or triggerless or whatever they’re calling it steering is great and they’ll NEVER go back to “levers”, but since I have no experience, I’m looking for guidance. I DON'T CARE if it has lever or it's something else but it HAS TO WORK.

I also read a topic that said the Toro goes WAY too fast even in first gear. I have NO desire to be disassembling and modifying the speed on a brand new snow blower, so if it really IS inordinately fast even in the slowest gear I need to know that.

We’re in a small town so whatever I get has to be SOMEWHAT local (so, not Amazon).

Here’s what I’ve found online so far:

Cub Cadet 2X 524SWE
Trigger power steering (I presume this means levers) and heated grips available.
208cc motor

Cub Cadet 2X Model: 31AM5CVR710
I thought this was the one above, but it says it has a 243cc motor. And “Zero-Turn Posi-Steer - Fingertip trigger control allows effortless single-hand turns”. Is this REALLY something more or is it just advertising BS for “trigger power steering” and a $200 higher price?

Of course, NOBODY within 50 miles has one of the Cub Cadets, so I can’t actually even SEE one. Everywhere I've looked online doesn't have any.

Ariens Deluxe 24 *ST24LE 921031 *24-in
One set of information SAID it HAS “power steering”, but there’s nothing said on the Ariens site (that I can find) in the info for this unit. So, does it HAVE power steering and does it WORK really well?

I’m not sure I’ll be able to find an Ariens Deluxe 24 anywhere around either… Same problem - nobody I've checked has one.

Ariens Model Platinum ST24DLE 921017
Says it has “automatic traction control. releases one wheel when you turn the snow blower.” Which sounds like the “triggerless steering” on the Toro. And it costs a TON more than the Ariens Deluxe so it would have to be pretty magical.

The Toro brochure doesn't show the 824 OE having triggerless steering, so if it doesn't it's not going to work for me.

The 24 in Troy-Bilt does NOT appear to have power steering – looks like only the 28 and 30” do.

Husqvarna ST224P
Their web site says it has power steering, and it looks like it’s levers. They say it’s OK for moderate winters and a “normal” 2 car driveway.


There are several the reviews I read said to stay away from. Briggs & Stratton – cheap but not very good, Simplicity/Snapper way overpriced. Craftsman low end were ok, but unimpressive over $700. Poulan Pro/Jonsered. Anything Chinese – (PowerSmart, Dirty Hand Tools, YardMax, Aavix, Stark, Worldlawn, Champion Power, Lawn-Boy, Massimo, Power Care, Sportsman) based on the idea that you can buy a Cub or Toro for about $50 more than one of those and have a product that’ll last a while.

Are there ANY 24" 2-stage blowers with power steering I can ADD to the list?
AND, of what's out there, within a reasonable range of prices - I'm not buying a $2000 Honda, but $1000 or so is doable - what is a good/best unit to buy?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the site from another senior citizen aged 73, possibly with the same issues you have, 
here's a site with more honest reviews of snow blowers Helping You Find The Best Snowblowers And Snowthrowers and recent page about who makes what 2020 Snow Blowers - Who Makes Each Brand? - MovingSnow.com 
personally i use a toro with tiger steering and find it a dream to turn a full 180 as i reach my driveways end and the street, when compared to a 23 year old 824 toro powershift locked axle, squeeze the tiger right you go right left you go left . how the newer ones work i don't know.

cub cadet is simply a dressed up MTD/troy built , Husqvarna is the MTD of Sweden they own many brands Poulan Pro/Jonsered are a few 

if you have real OPE dealers near you talk with them toro and ariens are top level . good luck


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I would recommend that you start by finding out who locally sells mowing equipment. Must have several dealers within 1/2 hour of you. 
Call them and tell them what you want. You can't always rely on what you see online. 
Example:
There's a John Deere dealer in a rural location about 20 miles from me.
Nowhere on his website does it indicate that he sells Ariens snowblowers but he does. He has them in his showroom this time of year. 
Best of luck, let us know what you find out.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

I sold a Husqvarna ST 227P because it was weak, didn’t like the wet stuff and the belt slap and belt whine on engagement was terrible so I’m looking for a new one.

I was looking at Cub Cadet but after reading reviews here they are dropping on my list.

my go to right now seems to be the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO vs the Deluxe 28SHO. 356cc engine, 14” auger and impeller, heated hand grips on the 24. Seems to be worth the money. The auto steer basically you turn it and it goes in that direction. Both the deluxe and platinum have it.

I’ve also considered Toro but their engines are smaller on their new machines.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't called anyplace yet, but I believe there's an equipment dealer about 20 miles from me. And, of course, Home Depot and Lowe's 25-30 miles. We have a John Deere dealer but I hadn't thought about them since they've gotten out of the small snow blower business. I'll give them a try.

We do have a local Ace, and they had a Toro 824. In the brochure it shows the 826 and 828 having triggerless steering, but NOT the 824, which is a killer. Our Menard's has Briggs and Stratton, but I don't have any idea whether they're good or bad. I forgot to look them up and add them to my list. I'll do so now.

Mostly, I'd like to find a place that HAS them just to see 'em. Which won't really tell me anything, but somehow it seems important.

I also like(d) the Ariens, though I was looking at the Deluxe 24. I'll have to look again at the Platinum to see what the extra cost is for.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

GracieAllen said:


> Thanks for the replies. I haven't called anyplace yet, but I believe there's an equipment dealer about 20 miles from me. And, of course, Home Depot and Lowe's 25-30 miles. We have a John Deere dealer but I hadn't thought about them since they've gotten out of the small snow blower business. I'll give them a try.
> 
> We do have a local Ace, and they had a Toro 824. In the brochure it shows the 826 and 828 having triggerless steering, but NOT the 824, which is a killer. Our Menard's has Briggs and Stratton, but I don't have any idea whether they're good or bad. I forgot to look them up and add them to my list. I'll do so now.
> 
> ...


slightly different impeller and heated hand grips and larger engine. Spend on the platinum. It will last you years.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

knowing my local JD dealer they sell other brands also, it's worth making a phone call asking if they do and what brands, it's not uncommon for a ope dealer to sell others, when i had mine we sold toro and husky with toro the bigger seller .

B&S right now is being purchased and a attempt to bring them out of bankruptcy in the works, thier stock right now is more junk stock than good , you may want to read this thread in here. Briggs & Stratton Stock think a few times about the name at least for a while.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Lowes and Home Depot have the Deluxe 24". Of course most of us purchase from a servicing dealership. But perhaps you don't have a dealer near you that sells Ariens. Don't let that stop you, the Ariens is worth purchasing at Lowes or HD.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a good used honda hss724 can be had for around 1200-1500. personally , i use an older almost 30 year old Honda hs80 tank. it's light, easy to use, 24 inch and cost me $300.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

GracieAllen, I'm very impressed with the research you've already done. Obviously you've already given a lot of thought to your requirements.

I have serviced and own Ariens Auto-Turn models. Although there were some early issues, Ariens has perfected their system and it works extremely well. I think the two models you referenced (921017 and 921037) are discontinued so that may contribute to some misunderstanding. The current Deluxe 24 (921045) does have Auto-Turn at $1099. The current Platinum model is 921050 at $1599. Reference: Snow Blowers and Snow Removal Equipment - Ariens

While the Deluxe 24 is a fine machine, I personally think the Platinum SHO 24 is well worth the extra $500. You'll get a larger engine, heated hand grips and other improvements. In fact, I think it's the very best machine available in the market for less than $2000 and a worthy upgrade of the Deluxe 24.

As you've probably realized from your research, it's not like turning a car wheel with an actual power steering mechanism. Just slightly press down on the handlebars to raise the bucket a little and pivot the machine in the direction you want to travel. Since the wheels unlock you're pivoting and not dragging the entire weight of a machine that simply wants to go straight forward. I would also recommend replacing the standard steel skid shoes with Ariens' polyethylene shoes to reduce friction.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

GracieAllen, Welcome to the forum.

I also live in MN, about 60 miles SE of Fargo. I know our local RDO John Deere dealer sells Ariens. RDO has several locations in MN. Not that I'm a fan of RDO, btw, because they mark up the JD replacement parts by 15% over retail. But, they would have on-site service and probably delivery too. Maybe they would send it along with a field mechanic to drop it off for you, or let you use a trailer. Also, L&M Fleet stores (In northern MN area) also sell Ariens.

Like many forum above, I'd suggest Ariens. The AutoTurn works very well. I was a skeptic but it took just one trip around the yard and I was sold. Auto Turn is just really slick. Everyone who I've shown it to, has remarked that their next machine will have this feature. AutoTurn is indeed true cool beans. As to which model Ariens, I'm going to suggest the Deluxe 24 instead of the Platinum 24 only because it weighs 40 lbs less. To the performance, the D-24's 254cc engine is best described as having ample power, but it's not a brute.

My sister (mid-60s) lives by herself in the country and owns a Deluxe 24. She is not a big person at 5-0, and she is very happy with her Deluxe 24.

Speeds... You can adjust the Ariens rod-type shift linkage to make 1st "gear" be quite slow. The linkage may not be set correctly from the factory. Just take a look at the linkage and move things around, and then it'll make sense of what needs to be done. If you need more explanations after you purchase, we'll help you thru it.

The only thing I have to say negative about the Ariens Deluxe machines, is that the controls are NOT ergo friendly. After a short time, you'll get used to it though and the controls are very easy to move, so I'm probably just whining about something which is a non-issue.

You can add handwarmers to the Deluxe 24 fairly easily. I had to drill a couple of holes to attach the wires and add the switch. It's a pretty easy task overall. Be sure to use the Ariens heated grips as other brand grips may not be the correct electrical resistance. Watch for a sale on the Arien's website because sometimes they have 10% off and free shipping. If you buy your machine at a local dealer, they probably wouldn't charge too much for installation. The heated grips are really nice down to a certain temperature, like maybe -10F. Colder than that, you'll be wearing thicker gloves which don't let the heat thru as well, the grips only contact your fingers, plus, your hands will often be off the grips to operate the controls. That all said, the grips are really nice and I like mine.

After owning MTD built machines in the past, and now a Deluxe 28, I would not recommend the Cub Cadet models. The Cub Cadets have too many plastic parts for the controls and have a spring loaded shift system which takes a pretty strong arm to move the shifter to reverse. And- I noticed at the Home Depot store last fall, the plastic dash panel had teeth busted off in the shifter area- exactly what I thought would happen.

And one last thing- You mention that there is a nearby Menards and Home Depot in your area. Here is something to know- Home Depot will honor the Menards 11% rebate if the rebate is currently active at the time you purchase your snowblower. An easy way to get $120 savings. Home Depot does not do any on site repair if needed, and usually send to a local shop where you are probably put on lower priority than the machines they sold. That is sort of boogey man talk though, because the machines are pretty reliable overall. At HD, you get 30 days to return the machine if you're not happy with it.

Hope all of this is helpful, and good luck with your decision.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I find Ariens and Toro overpriced... yeah they're good but overpriced. I have a friend who bought a Cub Cadet two years ago and is very pleased with it, no problems. As for honda's and Yamaha's, they're waaaaaaaaaaaaay overpriced! I myself have an old 2004 Murray which is in the same league as MTD, Craftsman, etc... and I didn't pay a fortune when I bought it used (about $450) two years ago and still going strong.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies. After looking at more things, and learning more about shoving snow around than I ever wanted to know, and calling some "dealers", I'm down to
Arien's Deluxe or Platinum in 24", Cub Cadet 2X 24, Husqvarna ST224P or ST324. I won't count the Briggs and Stratton OUT, but nobody anywhere I've looked has been very excited about them.

I got on the phone - we have a John Deere dealer here with huge farm implements. The only SMALL snow blowers they carry are Honda. I called two "nearby" equipment dealers that carry Cub Cadet. The first one didn't even know if Cub MAKES a 2X in 24 inch, and told me they smallest they handle is the 26", and "it's not that much wider"... When I say I've got 24 inches, it means there ISN'T an extra 2 inches. It's JUST wide enough for the 24" blower with the plastic skids to slide into - about 25 1/4"... The OTHER dealer had no 24" Cub Cadet, but if we really want one, they'll ORDER one. 

Lowe's, which is about 30 miles away at least HAS the two Arien's and the Husqvarna ST224P, so we may go down there and look. My STRONG inclination is to get one of the Arien's 'cause I'm a lot more interested in quality and longevity than I am in saving a couple hundred dollars.

BUT, does anyone in here have anything to say about the Briggs and Stratton MDS 24" that would make it a viable competitor to the Arien's Deluxe?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

GracieAllen said:


> BUT, does anyone in here have anything to say about the Briggs and Stratton MDS 24" that would make it a viable competitor to the Arien's Deluxe?


The Briggs is similar to my Simplicity that now sits over at my in laws. 
It's an ok snowblower. For a couple hundred dollars more the Ariens is easily the way to go. Not even close.
Get the Ariens.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

I've had an interesting experience calling places. I've found a few "dealers". My favorite was one that HAS the Arien's Deluxe. They also have a Platinum, but it's not on the floor at the moment. They even have the Husqvarna ST324. AND they'll take my MTD in trade. Sounds GREAT...
UNFORTUNATELY, they have to "evaluate" my blower first - "We got through anything we're taking, and we have to go through the carburetor and the whole machine. This will take a while, and once we're done, we'd make an offer between $0 and probably $50-75 for it. 
For $50 it's not worth hauling it 40 miles. I'd rather put it on the curb with a "Free" sign.
SO, I asked about the Arien's units they have. On their WEBSITE, they have he Arien's Deluxe for $1099 and the Platinum for $1499. Cool. Price is competitive and they actually service things if there's a problem - they're a ways away, but ok. SO, I asked the sales person about the Arien's. He says "Yes, we'll have a Deluxe on the floor tomorrow morning and the Husqvarna is there now. The Arien's Deluxe (get ready for it) is $1400+, with tax about $1650." Me: "Um, your website shows it ..." He interrupts and says "Yeah, the website is out of date. Those aren't our prices." "Oh, so the $1099 is an OLD price, and you're now charging at least $300 more than other sellers?" "YUP, you can go to one of those other places if you want." All said in that snotty, don't-give-a-crap tone all too common with some youths I've met in retail in recent years... I hope this isn't this guy's career.

I tried a couple other "dealers", none of whom actually HAD any snow blowers, most of which NEVER have "You mean those little walk behind things with a motor?" snowblowers... In the end, I found NOBODY at anything even approaching what I'd call a dealer...

Its looking more and more like either Home Depot or Lowe's is going to sell me a snowblower. And if the Husqvarna doesn't knock my socks off, it'll be one of the Arien's... 

So much for the "old" way of doing things - find a dealer you can trust, go in, get recommendations, TRY one or two behind the building, buy one and be confident that they'll be there to stand behind it if there's a problem... Is what I'm seeing the "new normal"?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I like your choice of the Ariens! If it were me I'd give the dealer one more chance to actually honor the website price, or at least meet you in the middle by matching home depot. It's worth a phone call. One time I called a dealer about an ad price and he lowered the price below the ad for me over the phone!


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

GracieAllen said:


> I've had an interesting experience calling places. I've found a few "dealers". My favorite was one that HAS the Arien's Deluxe. They also have a Platinum, but it's not on the floor at the moment. They even have the Husqvarna ST324. AND they'll take my MTD in trade. Sounds GREAT...
> UNFORTUNATELY, they have to "evaluate" my blower first - "We got through anything we're taking, and we have to go through the carburetor and the whole machine. This will take a while, and once we're done, we'd make an offer between $0 and probably $50-75 for it.
> For $50 it's not worth hauling it 40 miles. I'd rather put it on the curb with a "Free" sign.
> SO, I asked about the Arien's units they have. On their WEBSITE, they have he Arien's Deluxe for $1099 and the Platinum for $1499. Cool. Price is competitive and they actually service things if there's a problem - they're a ways away, but ok. SO, I asked the sales person about the Arien's. He says "Yes, we'll have a Deluxe on the floor tomorrow morning and the Husqvarna is there now. The Arien's Deluxe (get ready for it) is $1400+, with tax about $1650." Me: "Um, your website shows it ..." He interrupts and says "Yeah, the website is out of date. Those aren't our prices." "Oh, so the $1099 is an OLD price, and you're now charging at least $300 more than other sellers?" "YUP, you can go to one of those other places if you want." All said in that snotty, don't-give-a-crap tone all too common with some youths I've met in retail in recent years... I hope this isn't this guy's career.
> ...


The price he told you for the Deluxe IS the right price. Check Airens website. Prices are likely set by Airens.......

I just sold a Husqvarna I was not happy with it. I am getting the Airens Platnium 24 SHO this weekend.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

GracieAllen- What the rip.... The MSRP is the price on Ariens website and I don't think the dealers are allowed to sell below that. Of course, they can charge all the fees they can imagine I guess. Home Depot can sometimes have a 10% off coupon which apparently doesn't technically lower the selling price because it's a discount after the sale by using their orange card. 

If Home Depot is out at the moment, don't take that as sold out for the season. Last year, our HD would get in a half dozen every couple of weeks.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

With Home depot you can order it online and ship to store. No shipping charges


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

[QUOTE="GracieAllen, post: 1740525, member: 140715"

So much for the "old" way of doing things - find a dealer you can trust, go in, get recommendations, TRY one or two behind the building, buy one and be confident that they'll be there to stand behind it if there's a problem... Is what I'm seeing the "new normal"?
[/QUOTE]
sadly it is the new normal . many of todays youths are lazy and snooty. only want to sit in mom and dads basement room playing games on a computer . oh mom is dinner ready? 

if you have to go the HD route you have to, you won't be alone. at any rate best of luck getting what you want


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm not shocked a dealer was condescending but I am a little surprised they are selling over MSRP. There's been discussion about a shortage of new snow blowers this year due to production constraints from the pandemic. I suppose he's inflating prices to make up for a lack of revenue.
Our local HD has 17 two-stage units in stock (according to their web site inventory) when normally the garden center is overflowing with machines. I've sold more refurbished Ariens this season than I have in the past two years combined and we haven't seen a snowflake yet.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

I'll probably wind up at Lowe's since their website shows they have a half dozen of what I'm after. And they're as close at HD. Unfortunately, here in wonderful Minnesota it decided crap all over us today and there's a thick blanket of very wet snow on the driveway. Which means if everybody panics all the snowblowers from HD AND Lowe's will be gone by morning! But I'll manage. I had to use the MTD and remembered WHY I'm buying a new one... Absolutely brutal at the end of every pass down the driveway.

I figure if I BUY a new one that'll guarantee there won't be any snow for AT LEAST two months!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You've got a few days. It takes a moment for people to realize they need a new machine


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> a good used honda hss724 can be had for around 1200-1500. personally , i use an older almost 30 year old Honda hs80 tank. it's light, easy to use, 24 inch and cost me $300.


To be fair, you are also well above average when it comes to working with spanners  

Gracie, when you get chance to see some blowers in person, you could try out a model with a hydrostatic transmission. This does away with all the gear changing stuff, and you just use one lever to adjust the speed both forwards and rearwards. Those machines might be outside of your budget, but you might find that you appreciate the "easier to use characteristics of the machine", and decide that its worth extending your budget. But you don't know if it's for you until you try it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GracieAllen said:


> I'll probably wind up at Lowe's since their website shows they have a half dozen of what I'm after. And they're as close at HD. Unfortunately, here in wonderful Minnesota it decided crap all over us today and there's a thick blanket of very wet snow on the driveway. Which means if everybody panics all the snowblowers from HD AND Lowe's will be gone by morning! But I'll manage. I had to use the MTD and remembered WHY I'm buying a new one... Absolutely brutal at the end of every pass down the driveway.
> 
> I figure if I BUY a new one that'll guarantee there won't be any snow for AT LEAST two months!


its too bad you didnt start looking insummer. if you were nearby would def. help you out with a good Honda. same as @rod330 I cant keep my used machines in stock. they are all selling at asking price. could get more but it wouldnt feel right in gut.

just set up alerts on Facebook, craigslist and other venues.Its still possible to come up with a good deal . some people who sell because they are moving or upgrading dont do research onpricing.


----------



## tkrotchko (Jan 5, 2011)

Lunta said:


> To be fair, you are also well above average when it comes to working with spanners
> 
> Gracie, when you get chance to see some blowers in person, you could try out a model with a hydrostatic transmission. This does away with all the gear changing stuff, and you just use one lever to adjust the speed both forwards and rearwards. Those machines might be outside of your budget, but you might find that you appreciate the "easier to use characteristics of the machine", and decide that its worth extending your budget. But you don't know if it's for you until you try it


What I would add in favor of the hondas is above-average build, hydrostatic transmission (which is much handier than people realize), the two-stage models will throw snow further than many and ready parts availablity for a long time. In addition, if you care about re-sale, Hondas will be much easier to sell.

Yes, there's a lot to complain about; they're fairly bare-bones, the track-driven one requires some muscle to move (no steering), and they are extremely expensive, but there is no perfect snowblower. Thats why we talk about them all the time.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

Amazingly, through a circuitous process of having a dealer that DOESN'T carry snow blowers recommend a dealer I'd never heard of, and which never showed up in any search of Minnesota dealers, I FOUND a dealer that has a lot of Ariens Deluxe 24, and DOESN'T CHARGE $300+ OVER the price everywhere else is getting. They'll have an Ariens Platinum and an Ariens Deluxe on the floor for us to look at in a day... Same price for both as HD and Lowe's, and no further away...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

good luck gracie, buying from a dealer is a up, esp when showing how to operate it, something the box stores can't do, a
price wise hd and lowes sell for full msrp where a dealer MAY?? come down a little bit to make a sale


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

GracieAllen said:


> They'll have an Ariens Platinum and an Ariens Deluxe on the floor for us to look at in a day... Same price for both as HD and Lowe's, and no further away...


With that pricing I'd pick up both!! I see no downside to doing that. Take some pics if you get the chance because pics are fun, lol


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

<laugh> Well, if I BOUGHT both that would JUST ABOUT equal the cost of one Honda! But, NO, I do NOT need to start collecting snow blowers!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GracieAllen said:


> Amazingly, through a circuitous process of having a dealer that DOESN'T carry snow blowers recommend a dealer I'd never heard of, and which never showed up in any search of Minnesota dealers, I FOUND a dealer that has a lot of Ariens Deluxe 24, and DOESN'T CHARGE $300+ OVER the price everywhere else is getting. They'll have an Ariens Platinum and an Ariens Deluxe on the floor for us to look at in a day... Same price for both as HD and Lowe's, and no further away...


for you the dealer is the way to go in the long run. they are more committed to customer satisfaction.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

That dealer should be open by now!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Any updates?

I'd give a vote to the dealer instead of Home Depot- I have a story to tell. Just yesterday, I noticed that the muffler on my one year old Deluxe 28 seemed to be vibrating excessively. Upon close inspection, I noticed that the front "muffler heat shield" is cracked down by the two lower mounting nuts. This shield serves as a brace to sturdy things up. 
Today I called Home Depot to inquire about possible warranty coverage. "Oh yes, the repair would covered. But the bad news is that your machine will be gone for 6-8 weeks while we send it out for service." He told me I could try the local small engine shops or other Ariens retailers in the area. I told Home Depot no thanks. I decided to either buy the part or weld up the old part. I was able to order the part from Ariens. The nice phone lady gave me free shipping, but couldn't warranty the part since I'm installing the replacement myself. Good thing that this part is only $15 and is not something more serious. 
I would bet that Home Depot would sell far less snowblowers if people knew the repair situation at Home Depot.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

Y'all were right! Dealer opened bright and early at 8 a.m. yesterday. I called at 8:15 and they had a Deluxe and a Platinum in 24" waiting for us on the floor. Scampered down to the tiny town of Pine Island (it's right next to East Overshoe) and spent a half hour looking at both. To my amazement, though it's not a HUGE difference it is perceptible, the Platinum, though it's heavier, is easier to raise the auger section by pushing down on the handles and maneuver. And having all the controls on the console is really nice - I did NOT like the placement of the crank handle for the chute, but that's just me So, after lots of back and forth we had 'em load the Platinum into the truck bed and home we went...

This GUARANTEES it won't snow for at least 2 months, but when it does, hopefully this thing will make it easier (not more pleasant, just easier) to get things cleared.

I don't EXPECT to have a problem like BazookaJoe did, but if I do, I know these guys (they gave us a tour of the service area - big, surprisingly clean) will get it fixed.

Thanks for all the help...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats and welcome to the Ariens club!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello GracieAllen,

Be sure to buy cans of Sea Foam engine treatment, one spray can of Sea Foam engine fogger and a couple spray cans of Aerosol Fluid Film to coat the chute and spout and impeller housing to make them slicker and reduce clogging.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You certainly chose a great machine. 
Researching different machines to meet your needs, asking for advice, checking them out in person and buying from a dealer -- that's the playbook for getting the right machine.
BTW your dealer sounds like one of the good ones, which are getting harder to find these days.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah, these guy did a good job, had knowledge, explained stuff without pushing either model, etc. Quite different than a HD or equivalent (though I like them and DO buy stuff at all of 'em), where you occasionally get someone who knows your product but normally it's whichever sales person is available to write it up...

And the domestic associate says "Oh, yeah" on the seafoam... Been using it in engines for years. He'll pick up a can of the spray.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

GracieAllen- I believe that you will be really happy with your new snowblower. Congrats on the purchase- and I know how it feels sooo good to make a decision and bring it home! One thing though- I'm hoping that your area DOES get a good snowfall so we can hear your owner's report. Btw, I've been to Pine Island years ago.


----------



## GracieAllen (Oct 19, 2020)

Well, since it's "MY" snow (himself takes NO responsibility as his assertion is "that white crap" belongs to the person that wants to live in "this frozen hell")... So, since this thing is my Christmas present, I got the one I liked! It's been snowing here all day, but it's not sticking to the driveway YET. But, I"m SURE I'll have something to report pretty soon at the rate we're going. What I'm looking forward to MOST is being able to get rid of the mess the city plows make at the end of the driveway...


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

I had issues trying to find someone local I could do business with long term, orderd my Ariens from snowblowersdirect and it showed up at my house in about 30 hours. Shipped from Illinois to Minnesota. Service is service, I’m not sure it really matters if bought the machine from where you might have it serviced anymore. Times changed


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

best of luck with a awesome machine


----------



## Craiger (May 12, 2020)

Gracie- I just ran across your post. I'm from Minnesota but moved to Rochester NY many years ago. We avg. 100" of snow a year here mostly lake effect off Lk. Ontario. I've had a 24" Ariens SnoThro since new in 1972. It is still working fine. You can't beat Ariens for quality. Mine goes through heavy wet snow that my neighbors Toros, Hondas, Cub Cadets can't handle so I do their driveways when the snow is really bad. From your subsequent posts and those of many others I'd say you should stick with the 24" Ariens. Maybe consider buying in the Twin Cities. You won't need to have the dealer do much with it if your machine lasts as long as mine. Plus you might find a shop closer to you that's competent if you don't do your own maintenance. Best of luck to you.


----------

